# simpleshot premium latex



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Has anyone tried/have an opinion on this yet. Wondering how it might compare to the same thickness of precise or amber latex....thanks in advance for any info...&#8230;..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good stuff! I like to cut thin bands and shoot light. I need to order some black. Ya can't go wrong with Simpleshot. :twocents: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I really like the simple shot black in .70. I usually run 15mm straight cuts of it for 3/8 steel. It is perfect for target work, don't know about hunting as I don't hunt but it puts a hurting on cans.  I find it to be very comparable to precise in the same thickness. Just my $0.02.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

I've tried Precise and Simple Shot Black in 0.5 mm thickness, and I prefer the Simple Shot stuff to Precise latex. Both are good--I just prefer Simple Shot Black. Love the light tapered bands for target practice.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Precise for me targets and hunting


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*IMO, Simple's die-cut premium latex tapers are a great deal - 12 high quality bands for under six bux! *  * You'll like it. *

https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q1xxxxx/simpleshot-die-cut-slingshot-flatband-strips


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *IMO, Simple's die-cut premium latex tapers are a great deal - 12 high quality bands for under six bux! *  * You'll like it. *
> 
> https://simple-shot.com/diy/3q1xxxxx/simpleshot-die-cut-slingshot-flatband-strips


Just ordered as per your advice, I ordered the next size up so I could do a little modification if need be. I'll be shooting both 3/8" Steel and 5/8" Marbles.

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *IMO, Simple's die-cut premium latex tapers are a great deal - 12 high quality bands for under six bux! *  * You'll like it. *
> ...


*I have 8 x 12 x .4 which is absolutely perfect for quarters, and 15 x 22 x .7 for 3/8 ... Simple-Shot really has it dialed in. *


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I use SSPL for a month or so. Over a couple bandset I can say I do like it a lot. Haven't touched Precise since then. I don't really like to switch elastics, but had a chance to try diffeent thicknesses of this.latex and it has a very good elongation and retraction speed. Using shorter cuts than Precise and that also increases acceleration path. Have no problem with band life eihter. I think it is a good improvement overall.


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for replys.....'Just noticed that Nathan sells 12 bands of various size precut -simpleshot premium for $5.25....Just ordered the .5mm 18mm x 12mm to try...&#8230;...

stay well & shoot...&#8230;..g


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Which thickness should I order for use with 7/16"steel, and .395" lead? Thirty inch bowhunting(corner of the mouth) style draw. Thanks.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got it and shot it today using 3/8" steel. Had to shorten it up about 3 inches so the active length could be between 6.5 and 7 inches (No more than 7" and not shorter than 6.5") Must say I was very, very impressed, It really sent 3/8" steel out at a good clip, faster than my tubes that were much harder to pull for sure. I put them on a Mule, but I don't think I'm going to stop there ..... I may put them on a F-16 using a rubber band wrap and also on a Chinese ring sling ;- )

The size I got was 22mm wide x 18mm wide x .7mm thick. I got this size because they come 10" long and I knew I would need to cut it down ... BTW: which side should I cut from to keep the most velocity, on this first trail I cut about 1.5 inches from both sides ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I put the 22mm x 18mm x .7mm Simple Shot flats on a Chinese ring shooter today. Will try it out later today, I have no idea if a did it right or not ?

Looks good but we will see










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> I put the 22mm x 18mm x .7mm Simple Shot flats on a Chinese ring shooter today. Will try it out later today, I have no idea if a did it right or not ?
> 
> Looks good but we will see
> 
> wll


These flats are vicious. I shot 5/16" steel and they flew out at warp speed, man alive they were on a tightrope. Thank you Alfred E.M. for the heads up ;- ) -- and Boomslang you will NOT be disappointed !

I then shot 3/8" steel and they were flying very, very fast also, not as lightning bolt fast as the 5/16" steel, but they were definitely moving ---- at 25ish yardage (lasered) you could see the 3/8" steel starting to dive a bit where the 5/16" steel looked like they were still going pretty darn flat.

For the light pulling force I'm amazed at the speed I'm getting.

I'm shooting a bit high as my set up is different, but I'll get the knack of it. My shots today were in the 20-25 yard range. Normally where I have been shooting my ranges are a bit longer as my terrain and how close I could get to my targets are different ----- Probably why my shooting never progressed and I shot like fudge !

I'll be shooting this set up again tomorrow and see how it goes, would sure like to bag a Starling 

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I put the 22mm x 18mm x .7mm Simple Shot flats on a Chinese ring shooter today. Will try it out later today, I have no idea if a did it right or not ?
> ...


*One small clarification wll - I'm using the 15 x 22 x .7 and you say you have the 18 x 22 x .7. No matter, they both make ammo fly faster than scalded cats.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Yes, that is true, and I do cut about 2.5ish inches off the length as my active length needs to be 6.5 to 6.75ish for my 32.5ish draw length.

Again thank you for the heads up ;- )

wll


----------

